# MS, Hattiesburg.  Looking for d20 gamers...



## Jedi Niyte (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey there!

I just recently moved to the Hattiesburg area (Petal, to be more specific) and am looking to get into a good _d20 Modern_ game.  I'd also be interested in _Star Wars_ d20 or _Dungeons & Dragons_ 3.5.

If you're interested, reply here or give me a holler at milesrodneymcneely2@hotmail.com.  I look forward to hearing from you.  Take care.


----------



## Jedi Niyte (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a friendly little bump.

If you're out there, holler back.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 11, 2007)

MS doesn't seem to well represented on these boards. Your the only other one I know of (I'm in Starkville).


----------



## Jedi Niyte (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi, stonegod!

Good to hear from you.  Where is Starkville, exactly?  I'm in Petal, so maybe we're not too far away to put something together.

Holler back, and take care.

Rodney


----------



## stonegod (Jan 12, 2007)

its on the other side of I20, a good drive away near the Bama border to the north (Google tells me its about 4 hrs).


----------



## Jedi Niyte (Jan 12, 2007)

Bummer.

That's a long way.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 12, 2007)

Darn, Stonegod, I didn't know you were in S'ville. That's a shame, because I really like playing with you - and now I just can't bring myself to interact with someone near the Vo-Tech school. 

---Hotty Toddy Spikey

As to the OP, Mississippi is a hard state to game in. USM should have several gaming groups and I know that there should still be a game store or two in the area. I would check with their campus organizations and then hit the phone book. Also, there are several boffer LARPs in the area - SOLAR and Dreamscape - and they may be able to introduce you to some pen-and-paper groups.

A lot of the people I'd direct you to have either graduated or moved once Katrina hit.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 12, 2007)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Darn, Stonegod, I didn't know you were in S'ville. That's a shame, because I really like playing with you - and now I just can't bring myself to interact with someone near the Vo-Tech school.



Good thing you don't know I work there... 

oops.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 12, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Good thing you don't know I work there...
> 
> oops.




*grins* Have you castrated any cattle lately?  With Ole Miss winning in basketball last night and MSU losing, I imagine the coaches are going to have to do /something/ to try to get back on a winning streak.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 12, 2007)

You're talking about one of things with those things you throw, or kick, or hit or something? Right? Supposedly is really big around here. So I've heard.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 12, 2007)

Jedi Niyte, how far are you willing to travel? I know of gamers in Jackson (a couple of hours away), Columbus (about three hours away), New Orleans (about three hours away), Oxford (about five hours away) and Memphis (about six-seven hours away). Unfortunately, my gamer fu is out of date in your neck of Mississippi.


----------



## Jedi Niyte (Jan 13, 2007)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Jedi Niyte, how far are you willing to travel? I know of gamers in Jackson (a couple of hours away), Columbus (about three hours away), New Orleans (about three hours away), Oxford (about five hours away) and Memphis (about six-seven hours away). Unfortunately, my gamer fu is out of date in your neck of Mississippi.



Thanks for the reply and the earlier info.

I'd rather game locally, because I prefer long, consistent campaigns as opposed to the occasional game.  I'll have to check around locally a bit more.

If you have any more leads, I'd greatly appreciate them.

Thanks.


----------

